# Pheasants



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

A while back I sw a rooster in the road by my place. Today I was out back in the clear cut area and I saw several hens an a rooster in the tall weeds in the clearcut. I don't know where they came from but sure hope they stay safe. This is in Missaukee countyj


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

I saw a rooster pheasant driving in ionia county in November


----------



## NaturalBornBluegiller (Sep 27, 2020)

I saw multiple roosters during bow season hunting at my mother-in-laws in St. Clair County. Also see them driving around once in a while also in SCC.


----------

